# Pork Loin and McCormick's New Belgian Style White Ale Seasoning



## Its not burned (Jul 3, 2016)

Anytime companies like McCormick's and Blue Moon collaborate something good will happen. I saw this on line and was able to locate it locally. After a sniff I think pork, fish, chicken, too sweet for beef. Decided to do a pork loin on my new rotisserie. 






Rotisserie cooking is a lost art. If you're close to my age you recall all grills looking like this:






They had a hood, and the hood supported a rotisserie. Not sure we ever used ours, I can recall the motor and spit in the garage, but never on the grill. Dad's outdoor cooking was limited to hot dogs and hamburgers a few times a year. 

Nowadays everyone is into indirect cooking. But rotisseries are the king of indirect! You can keep heat going and direct because no particular spot of the food is directly over the heat for more than a few seconds at a time. Add self-basting and who can say no? No turning, no drying out, no burning. 

Anyway, I picked out a nice 4.75lb. loin without much fat cap. 
I left some of the good fat, the soft greasy stuff. This was dry brined and returned to the fridge overnight. 






I decided to butterfly this, leaving 3/4"-1" of meat uncut at the bottom, then opened it like a book and flattened it a bit.






Kept cutting and opening. 






In order to help with moisture I painted both sides with light olive oil then applied a heavy does of the McCormick's. I always use light, it has a higher flare temp and the taste isn't so strong.






Once both sides were done I rolled it back up and tied it with chef's twine. 






I decided on a single side dish with potatoes, carrots, purple turnips and a red onion. They will go in the drip pan and set under the loin as it spins.






After peeling, all the veggies were put through my French Fry cutter. This thing is crazy fast and does a great job dicing onions. One time through, done. 

Besides the veggies there's garlic powder, Kosher salt, coarse ground pepper, chicken broth, butter, and some more of the McCormick's. 






I set the grill up with a couple of standoffs to keep the pan off the bars. I also added a cast iron smoker box loaded with oak chips.






And we're off! I'll keep the grill between 350 and 400 for an hour and a half or so. Internal temp goal is 145-150. 






Ended up taking 2 hours because I had to open the lid more than expected due to odd noises from the rotisserie. 






Check out those veggies! 






hey! Even got a nice little smoke ring out of the deal.






End result was outstanding! HUGE thumbs up for the new McCormick's, very tasty and highly recommended. I can't wait to try it on chicken and fish. Would be a good fit for Walleye. Oddly, I have a walleye charter set up for two weeks from now...go figure!

And what better way to enjoy than with my own Blue Moon knock-off homebrew. 

Cheers!


----------



## ross_buckeye (Jul 3, 2016)

WOW,  awesome meal there. My gas grill is setup for rotisserie,  so I will be looking into it for sure.  As far as the McCormick Blue Moon seasoning, spot on 100 percent. We've been through 2 bottles mostly on pork chops & chicken with a little light olive oil and some cherry mixed with hickory or mesquite smoke, family favorite. Keep us posted on the walleye fishing! Where you fishing? I'm about 1.5 hr south of Lake Erie.


----------



## Its not burned (Jul 3, 2016)

Fishing out of Toledo Beach. I live about 1/2 hour from Monroe.


----------



## ross_buckeye (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice, best of luck. Used to go out of Oak Harbor with my college roommate, his dad was a charter captain and would take us out for an afternoon if he wasn't booked. Good times. I was almost always going after a big smallmouth.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 4, 2016)

One fine looking meal!!!! Will have to look for the seasoning too, thanks for the tip!


----------

